# OC weird calculations...



## sh3bang (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay so I am another newbie trying to overclock his amdx2 5000+ @ 2.2Ghz. So my goal is to get to 2.6Ghz being stable.

So I went to numerous "how to overclock" websites so that I can learn. So instead of me messing around with numbers in the BIOS like an idiot (like raising the multiplier higher than fsb) I'm pretty got the fsb(or htt in my case) and the multiplier plus the ram.

Now seeing many websites give the same formula : fsb * multiplier = mhz

There are many combinations I played with but I'll give you one I'm confused with

Bumped my fsb from 200 to 220.
Lower my multiplier to 8.
Multiply them and get 1760Mhz. And saw cpu-z gave me the same number.

But why is that everytime I give the cpu full load(like benchmarks, gaming, cpu intensive stuff) it raises to 2.4Ghz? 

I can't seem to find how to calculate the full potential the cpu can go when I set the digits. Now I'm thinking and look at cpu-z again. It tells me 1760(rounded it up) and it has the label "core#0". So i'm guessing the speed is I set is for each core, but adding those two up doesn't make 2.4ghz..

Sometimes I set the OC I want, but I get differenet numbers when actually trying. I think I remember I set the fsb to 240 and multiplier to 10.(probably not the right number I remember but you get the story) and at full load, I'm at 2.6Ghz. *sigh* I'm really just a confused nub.


----------



## sh3bang (Jan 8, 2010)

Just to add, I read the sticky so you guys probably want some details..

Windows 7 x86 build 7600
AMD64x2 5000+ 2.2Ghz (am2+) 
2GB DDR2 RAM
160GB HD
ATI 4670
mobo -?? All I know it has OC options 
500watt corsair
Case? Well it has 2 fans to pull out hot air and two fans to pull in air. The compute itself is pretty cool (in temp) if your gonna ask.

Bumped voltage .05+ more
CPU idle running at 27c (at current OC level right now)


----------

